# Show a before and after photo OR a timeline of construction photos...



## thryve (Mar 5, 2005)

August 2005:









Early September 2005: 









Mid September 2005: 









Early October 2005: 









Mid October 2005: 









--------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ROCguy (Aug 15, 2005)

And.... what are those pictures of?


----------



## thryve (Mar 5, 2005)

waterloo town square... conversion of a downtown shopping mall (designed in suburban mall style, strangely, parking lots and all) into streetfront sidewalk retail...

the project is in Waterloo, Ontario, 1 1/2 hours from Toronto


I just used it for an example... I have been driving down to Waterloo for awhile to stay with the project... it's been quite exciting for residents of the area. I'm sure people will have other examples of before and after...


----------



## thx-rvg (Oct 9, 2005)

I'm not sure if this is what you mean, but:

During Construction




















Post-Construction:











Cheers


----------



## white (Sep 17, 2005)

^^Thats a good one


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

june 2004












august 2005


----------



## Mephisto (Nov 8, 2002)

dubaiflo said:


> june 2004
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh snap!
now thats what I call a boom.


----------



## Nacho_82 (Feb 13, 2005)

my goodness that's just insane


----------



## ROCguy (Aug 15, 2005)

That makes Miami look like an ancient ruin.


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Nice. So Waterloo Town Centre's going to be like a lifestyle center downtown?


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

lol, I love dubai


----------



## thryve (Mar 5, 2005)

samsonyuen said:


> Nice. So Waterloo Town Centre's going to be like a lifestyle center downtown?


Yeah, you've got it. I can give you more details but come to the Ontario section i nthe meantime... it will be retail and residential and offices.

-SP!RE


----------



## Harkeb (Oct 12, 2004)

JEez! That Dubai pic is freaking scary, but amazing!!! It's amazing that a city could be transformed like this in just 1 year. It's scary, because what's it gonna be like in 10? Its simply too fast to adapt and to get used to the city. I wouldnt want to see my city dissappear in a flash and resurface like an other monstrous city.


----------



## hypermount (Sep 14, 2002)

lol dubai never fail to amaze.


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

A construction timeline of the Twins in the best order.


----------



## The Boy David (Sep 14, 2004)

Absolutely breathtaking photos, TalB.

Serious respect kay:


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

Unfortunately, this is probably a building that will also have destruction photos.


----------

